# Video Tutorial for Schlumberger software



## improud2b (17 أكتوبر 2012)

hey hello..

here is the video library for Some of the Schlumberger's software

*Techlog 2011 Video library*


http://filecloud.io/stp3adzg


http://BillionUploads.com/qymqmnc6p0j8

http://mir.cr/1DIXZGV8

*Petrel Video Library

*http://filecloud.io/f1mpzgj7

http://BillionUploads.com/fehzajn0rvct



http://mir.cr/1VNTZO4M
http://mir.cr/0QQRBY8X
http://mir.cr/YGDVOBLM

*Omega Video Library

*
http://BillionUploads.com/oqzkao8ugi7k


use billionupload it is resumable..

if this is not wokring other link is working fine

my friend JRTN also help me 




in short is just official video tutorial for schlumberger software...

these 3 are software by schlumberger..

so enjoy learning


----------



## م/وفاء (18 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you for the interesting subject could you please give me he instructions how to down load the following links

http://BillionUploads.com/fehzajn0rvct
http://mir.cr/1VNTZO4M
http://mir.cr/0QQRBY8X
http://mir.cr/YGDVOBLM 
or please upload them on another site like 4share
Thank you in advance
best regards


----------



## improud2b (19 أكتوبر 2012)

hey this Tutorial is for HOW to DOWNLOAD from Billionuploads...

see the attachment ....i have attach the screenshots...

sorry but i can't upload on 4shared..

about

this links

http://mir.cr/1VNTZO4M
http://mir.cr/0QQRBY8X

just open the link and u will see may file hosting site list..

just open one file hosting site..

use Rapidshare..

click on CLICK HERE..
if u click on the link u will see the link for RAPISHARE ..

no use this link ..open this link in new tab and u will able to download the file


regards


----------



## improud2b (19 أكتوبر 2012)

or u can USE

this link

it is easy to download

http://filecloud.io/f1mpzgj7

...


----------



## improud2b (19 أكتوبر 2012)

for below link u can see how to download ...

http://mir.cr/1VNTZO4M
http://mir.cr/0QQRBY8X
http://mir.cr/YGDVOBLM​


u can see the video on youtube...

if u just open this link u will get windows like in video....and choose any file hosting site from which u want to download...

just see the video

How to download files with Mirrorcreator - YouTube



regards


----------



## م/وفاء (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Really thank you so much for you help me and all fantastic efforts
Regards


----------



## م/وفاء (20 أكتوبر 2012)

hi improud2b,
could you please,if you have, upload any vedio matrials about Petrel RE I will appreciated and greatfull for that 
thank you in advance


----------



## improud2b (22 أكتوبر 2012)

cursos petrel.part1.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

cursos petrel.part2.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

cursos petrel.part3.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

cursos petrel.part4.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

thnks to original uploader JRTN

but it is in SPANISH

so thnks to JRTN


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

ممكن تجديد الروابط وشكرا


----------

